# TN vs IPS , 120/-144 Hz vs 60 Hz .. HILFE



## Splintermen (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Freunde 
Ich hàtte eine frage :
Ich brauche einen neuen Monitor für meinen Rechner . 
In meinem Rechner steckt eine GTX 770 . Ich brauche einen Monitor der eine gute Farbenqualität bietet , scharf ist, sich für Shooter sehr gut eignet und man einigermaßen Downsamplen kann . Habe die 3 ins Auge geschlossen :
Produktvergleich ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C), LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23", ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals Deutschland

Welcher davon ist für Gaming am besten geeignet ? Ich spiele Battefield , Crysis und Max payne 3 

Bringt 120/-144 hz in meinen Fällen was ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Juni 2013)

120/144hz fühlen sich cremiger an, auch wenn keine 60fps erreicht werden, mit downsampling sind diese bildwiederholraten aber meist nicht zu halten


----------



## gecan (23. Juni 2013)

für die spiele was du zockst reicht der IPS235P locker, da die spiele wie crysis oder bf auch schöner ausehen dank ips technik und den hochen blickwinkel 

ansonsten für sehr schnelle 3d shooter wie cod oder css ganz klar den ASUS VE248H.


----------



## Gast0707215 (23. Juni 2013)

Zu C3 und Max Payne kann ich nur wenig sagen...

aber Battlefield3 mit einem 144Hz Moni (Hab den Asus VG248QE seit knapp 2 Wochen), das ist ein so unglaublich geiles Spielfeeling. Und Farben und Beleuchtung usw sind auch top in meinen Augen. Aber wenn du von einem 1000Eur Monitor auf den umsteigst, solltest natürlich keine Farbwunder erwarten


----------



## Splintermen (23. Juni 2013)

Steige von einem Laptop Display um .. Zocke C3,BF 3 , Mäxchen und Cod 
Wenn ich 70 fps in Battefield und cod erreiche , dann ist es doch schon flüssig , wie kann es denn noch flüssiger sein ? Würdet ihr für meine Anforderungen den Asus (144 Hz) oder den Asus (60 Hz ) oder den lg ips235p kaufen ? Fluffiges Bild und Farben wären das wichtigste.Eventuell müsste ich da erstmal auf ein gutes headset verzichten


----------



## gecan (23. Juni 2013)

post 2 und 3 muss dir doch alles sagen oder was fehlt dir noch zu sagen,

das du jetzt mit ein traum monitor ein ultra pro gamer damit wirst ?

wie gesagt zb bei 120hz bildschirmaktualisierungsrate hast du beim zocken deutlich schöneres spielgefühl wie zb beim css oder cod und deine augen bleiben dadurch auch besser geschont, vorausgesetzt mit über 120 fps konstant zuhalten!

aber auch unter 120fps nur nicht deutlicher.


----------



## rickjames (23. Juni 2013)

laut PRAD.de ist der Asus PB248Q ein TOP Allrounder


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juni 2013)

rickjames schrieb:


> laut PRAD.de ist der Asus PB248Q ein TOP Allrounder


 
Hast du dir den Testbericht gekauft, oder einfach nur die Kurzzusammenfassung gelesen? Ich schätze mal eher letzteres. 
@gecan: Das heißt Bildwiederholfrequenz nicht Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate. 
@ TE an deiner Stelle würde ich den ASUS VG248QE nehmen. Ich selbst habe ne GTX560 und mich nerven die 60hz in vielen Games.
Selbst in BFBC2 schafft mein System 90fps, in BF3 nicht mehr ganz so viele. 
Falls die Bildqualität absolut oberste Priorität spielt und du dir relativ sicher bist, dass dir 60hz in nächster Zeit reichen werden, wäre neben dem IPS235P vor allem der Eizo FS2333 einen Blick wert:
Eizo Foris FS2333-BK, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tatanka82 hat sich den VG248QE und den FS2333 nach Hause bestellt und ist zwar hin und her gerissen, war jedoch der Meinung, dass man mit beiden nichts falsch machen kann:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/280489-gaming-monitor-ca-300-a-3.html


----------



## Splintermen (23. Juni 2013)

Ich verstehe das Prinzip von 120/144 Hz nicht. Also wenn man über 60 Fps kommt dann fühlt sich alles noch flüssiger an oder wie  ? 
Und wenn man z.b bei BF3 75 Fps hat,*würde* man einen Unterschied zwischen 60 Hz und 120/-144 Hz merken? Und habe gehört Ips Panel seien besser geeignet fürs Gaming(gehört^^)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juni 2013)

IPS Panels sind nicht besser, oder schlechter zum Gamen geeignet.
Sie haben lediglich eine originalgetreuere Farbdarstellung und sind blickwinkelunabhängiger.
TN Panels hingegen sind dafür etwas schärfer und im Falle von 120/144hz wirklich besser zum Gamen.
Wenn du 75fps hast, dann wirkt das Bild bei einem 120/144hz Moniotr besser.
Ein 60hz Monitor kann bis zu 60fps ausgeben. Ein 144hz Monitor bis zu 144hz.


----------



## Splintermen (23. Juni 2013)

Also über 60 Fps kann bei einem 60 Hz Monitor nicht wiedergegeben werden? Würde man den Farbenunterschied zwischen IPS(bessere Farben) und TN (schlechtere Farben) überhaupt merken?
Bei BF würde ich dann profitieren da die 770 knapp 69 Fps schafft.
Habe gehört das man mit 120/-144 Hz Monitoren besser dowmsampeln kann,stimmt das?

Bei Hardwareluxx steht:
Den ASUS VG248QE sollten sich vor allem Spieler genauer anschauen, die auch Gebrauch von der 3D-Darstellung machen möchten und so von der hohen Bildwiederholfrequenzrate profitieren. Diese sollten beim Kauf allerdings auch beachten, dass der Anschaffungspreis durch die zusätzlichen 130 Euro für die 3D-Brille relativ hoch ausfällt

Meinen die mit 3D einfach nur Crysis(also Spiele) oder mit Brille etc. Weil eigentlich wollte ich keine Brille etc benutzen^^
Habe gehört das der Asus nicht so eine gute Farbenqualität hat,stimmt es das man mit Programmen wie Spyder4 es besser machen kann?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juni 2013)

120/144Hz Monitore müssen nicht besser zum downsampeln geeignet sein.
In der Regel ist jedoch ca. 2880x1620@80Hz drin. Auf 144Hz wirst du aber nicht nennenswert downsampeln können.
Den Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN ist relativ groß (vor allem wenn man den FS2333 als Vergleich nimmt). Da musst du nur mal in den Thread von Tatanka82 rein schaun. 

Nein mit 3d meinen die 3d Vision2. Das 3d Vision2 Kit wird beim ASUS VG248QE nicht mitgeliefert (auch nicht beim VG278HE, sondern lediglich beim etwas älteren VG278H und dem aktuellsten Modell VG278HR).
Die Bildqualität kann man mit Hilfe von Colorimetern verbessern, aber glaube mir: Die Bildqualität des ASUS sollte ausreichen und wenn sie nicht ausreicht, solltest du sowieso zum Eizo FS2333/EV2336/EV2436 oder Dell U2713HM greifen.
Ein Colorimeter für ein TN Panel macht keinen großen Sinn.


----------

